# considering Costa Rica TS



## Jimster (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a ts on hold called Playas de las Palmas in El Coco on hold.  I was hoping for some input from fellow tuggers.


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jimster said:


> I have a ts on hold called Playas de las Palmas in El Coco on hold.  I was hoping for some input from fellow tuggers.



I would pass. Not on the beach, very basic and no amenities. Also, Playa del Coco is not really for swimming. too many fishing boats docked there and not very clean. On the other hand, Playa del Coco has lots of restaurants and stores. 

Look at Villas Sol and Condovac- both are in RCI but only condovac is not mandatory all inclusive. They are on the next town over (Playa Hermosa)and quick taxi ride to del Cocos for larger shopping. Playa Hermosa is a "blue flag" beach, great for swimming and very clean.


----------



## am1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I would not buy a timeshare in Central America.  Costa Rica is overdeveloped as it is.  Inflation is rising.  Currency issues.  

If you want to travel every year to the same place then it might work but I would still say not worth the hassle.  Lots of groupons and just regular deals.


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 10, 2014)

am1 said:


> I would not buy a timeshare in Central America.  Costa Rica is overdeveloped as it is.  Inflation is rising.  Currency issues.
> 
> If you want to travel every year to the same place then it might work but I would still say not worth the hassle.  Lots of groupons and just regular deals.



I don't he's buying, just exchanging since he mentioned he had it "on hold"


----------



## am1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> I don't he's buying, just exchanging since he mentioned he had it "on hold"



After re reading sounds about right.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 11, 2014)

*Costa Rica*

yes i just had that ts on hold but i passed on it.


----------



## ValHam (May 26, 2015)

I have stayed in a 2 bedroom at Pueblo Real twice - loved the area - I have also stayed at Taranova Villas - I left after a day  and went up to Monterverde.


----------



## Carolyn (May 26, 2015)

FYI, Villas Sol is no longer mandatory all-inclusive.


----------

